# the world biggest spider !



## widgetdog35

My oh hates spiders and we have a leak so sent him to get some tools out of the garage while i turned the water off.
He came back in saying that while getting the stuff out he saw what he thought was a mouse run across the floor but too his horror it was a spider oh i wish i was there i heard him shout from the house lol lol lol its made my day so much better it stood about 2 inchs tall and was as round as a mans hand lol i can just see him now jumping like a girl mind you think even i would have run!!
Sorry to say it met with a splat!! don't like him killing them but he did say it was him or it!


----------



## Guest

oh my gawd....if ild seen that, the dogs woulda been called for sure...they eat them, my old girl scrapes them along the floor to ther death  the rest just eat them lol.

horrible horrible things.


----------



## widgetdog35

my dog eat them too!! but don'y think even they would have taken this one on lol
they chew rain beatles and spit them out untill they die they think this is sport!


----------



## Guest

widgetdog35 said:


> my dog eat them too!! but don'y think even they would have taken this one on lol
> they chew rain beatles and spit them out untill they die they think this is sport!


LMAO oh my gawd...i bet them rain beetles taste terrible haha...my deaf dog luvs moths and flys badley..my newly painted wall has snot marks up it coz she dives at the wall afta them all 

makes me feel ill it all does lol.


----------



## widgetdog35

Nice to know it not just mine that are mad.
Collies love flys and flying things we have a bubble machine and it is the best £10 you will ever spend hours of fun you should try one


----------



## Guest

widgetdog35 said:


> Nice to know it not just mine that are mad.
> Collies love flys and flying things we have a bubble machine and it is the best £10 you will ever spend hours of fun you should try one


What a good idea! I bet Quinny would love that. He likes flying things - he was chasing seagulls all day yesterday!


----------



## Guest

widgetdog35 said:


> Nice to know it not just mine that are mad.
> Collies love flys and flying things we have a bubble machine and it is the best £10 you will ever spend hours of fun you should try one


omg i was just saying the otha day im gonna get a bubble machine for the dogs...wiv meat flavour bubbles lol.

i always blow bubbles in the garden for mine...they luv it...takes the bitta breath away afta a wile tho lol.

10er is a bargain


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> What a good idea! I bet Quinny would love that. He likes flying things - he was chasing seagulls all day yesterday!


bLIMEY their massive aint they lol...they would peck ya half ta death lol.


----------



## widgetdog35

bless did he get any? lol my friends lab was a little mad and would run after planes which is really good now finningly is open and so close, flight path goes over there farm!!


----------



## widgetdog35

tyke says it does not matter what they taste like they are just ace to pop and you get use to the soap but it has not helped his bad breath lol


----------



## Guest

widgetdog35 said:


> tyke says it does not matter what they taste like they are just ace to pop and you get use to the soap but it has not helped his bad breath lol


haha thats exactly wat i say to my kids lol...god i so wished it would elp the breath tho hehehe.

i maywell look on ebay soon and see wat pops up ( get it? pops up ) pmsl.


----------



## widgetdog35

lol very good 
We got ours from woolworths they are going cheep in sale so might go get another might be half price! yay happy christmas tykie baby.


----------



## Guest

widgetdog35 said:


> lol very good
> We got ours from woolworths they are going cheep in sale so might go get another might be half price! yay happy christmas tykie baby.


ooo ill POP into there tomo and ave a looky ta see if there on offa down ere  worth a shot aint it


----------



## widgetdog35

lol sounds good have a popping time


----------



## Guest

haha they will for sure... funny how bubbles keep them amused for so long aint it...funny things dogs are lol.


----------



## 0nyxx

Back onto spiders  my son had a goliath bird eating spider for a while, the bloody thing was huge! full grown they have 10 inch long legs very aggressive too! (& over the years various different tarrantulas, he also had a baboon spider very closely related to the goliath,)

His snakes I cope with they dont bother me, he's had lizards not bothered by them either, his scorpions wasn't that fussed about cos I knew they *COULDN'T* get out lol, now the spiders that was a different matter.

The rule was if theyre in your room locked in their tanks they're fine if the get out of the room & I find them anywhere else in the house & you ain't here to catch them then theyre pan caked cos I'll squish the buggars! House spiders I can deal with but the kind he had could make me squeal like a big wuss if they got out pmsl

He passed the Goliath & the baboon spider onto people more specialised in spiders, as they are not only aggressive they are harder to look after.

We once had a chillian rose tarrantula that laid eggs & we thought we'd managed to remove the whole lot before they hatched but we hadn't, for months we were finding baby tarrantulas in his bedroom, I became a dab hand with the dyson making sure they didn't get anywhere else.

I know they wouldn't have lasted long with out help food wise but they certainly got enough heat etc from all the tanks in his room!


----------



## hilary bradshaw

this is the worlds biggest spider, last seen hanging on to an office block in Lime Street, Liverpool!!!!!


----------



## firestormkitty

Once spiders enter our house they never get a chance of escaping due to our 2 cats lol
Im not at all keen on big spiders myself little spiders i give them a chance


----------



## emmar

i hate spiders 

arent they big this year ?? a old bloke i go into had one on his wall the other day  it was huge ....i had to run past it and keep looking at it in case it moved lol while i did his brekkie .. stupid i know but i tell you if it had moved i would have been out of that house like a shot


----------



## Guest

:'( THIS THREAD DIDN'T HAVE A PICTURE ICON!!!!!


anyway

A massive one ran past my friends face when she was in bed a couple of weeks ago.
I laughed hystrecally...as it was her and not me LOL


----------



## Guest

ill neva forget the one that ran up my pillow in my bed wen my son was young and we was having a cuddle wile watching a film...well, he fell asleep and i see it climb up the pillow heading towards his head, my god i grabbed him up and it ran ova to my cabnet...i splattered it under my alarm clock lol.


----------



## Shin

Ugh! I hate spiders  the cats usually try and eat them and I have to scream at my partner to get the thing out of the house...sometimes he feeds it to his tarantulas...yep, you read it-t.a.r.a.n.t.u.l.a.s...I think he may want me to leave him?


----------



## EmmieM

Eolabeo said:


> oh my gawd....if ild seen that, the dogs woulda been called for sure...they eat them, my old girl scrapes them along the floor to ther death  the rest just eat them lol.
> 
> horrible horrible things.


lol amazing!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

widgetdog35 said:


> My oh hates spiders and we have a leak so sent him to get some tools out of the garage while i turned the water off.
> He came back in saying that while getting the stuff out he saw what he thought was a mouse run across the floor but too his horror it was a spider oh i wish i was there i heard him shout from the house lol lol lol its made my day so much better it stood about 2 inchs tall and was as round as a mans hand lol i can just see him now jumping like a girl mind you think even i would have run!!
> Sorry to say it met with a splat!! don't like him killing them but he did say it was him or it!


 That could of been a baby one too, and now the mummy and brothers and sisters will be coming to look for it. The mother is probably as big as a dinner plate. oooeerrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUN FOR IT. MOVE HOUSE NOOOOOO LOLOL


----------

